# JMS



## MQue (20. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

hab mir die JMS Spezifikation durchgelesen, und frage mich gerade, warum ich JMS nicht schon früher eingesetzt habe, JMS kann man ja fast überall, wo kommuniziert wird, verwenden (DB- Abfragen, Legacy- Systeme usw.).
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wo setzt ihr JMS ein bzw. gibts was besseres/anderes als JMS, welches öfter eingesetzt wird, 
bräuchte Beispiele aus der Praxis.
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## Noctarius (20. Okt 2009)

Wir benutzen für eines unserer Firmenprodukte mehrere Server (einen Tomcat mit vorgeschaltetem Apache und einen ServiceMix 4). Die Applications innerhalb der beiden Server kommunizieren über eine Kombination aus SprintRemote-Camel-JMS-TransactionObjects.

Heißt auf Serverseite hast du ein SpringBean als Implementierung eines ServiceInterfaces welches als OSGi Service zur Verfügung steht. Per Camel wird das Bean auf JMS "geroutet" und dann extern als JMS-Queue am JMS-Broker bereitgestellt wird.

Auf Clientseite wird per SpringRemote ein Proxy des Interfaces zum JMS-Broker erzeugt und darüber auf den Service zugegriffen.


----------



## FArt (20. Okt 2009)

JMS ist nur für asynchrone Kommunikation, ist also bei weitem nicht überall sinnvoll.


----------



## MQue (21. Okt 2009)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> JMS ist nur für asynchrone Kommunikation, ist also bei weitem nicht überall sinnvoll.



d.h. Senden und nicht auf die Antwort warten, da fallen DB- Abfragen eher schon mal weg, bleiben noch die Legacy- Systeme.
ich hab im Netz schon gesucht, wo man JMS am besten anwendet, es ist mir aber nicht seht viel untergekommen, deshalb meine Frage.
lg


----------



## Noctarius (21. Okt 2009)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> JMS ist nur für asynchrone Kommunikation, ist also bei weitem nicht überall sinnvoll.



Auch nicht in jedem Fall, man kann mit JMS synchrone Kommunikation "simulieren" lassen.


----------



## FArt (21. Okt 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Auch nicht in jedem Fall, man kann mit JMS synchrone Kommunikation "simulieren" lassen.


Technisch ja, ist aber nur sinnvoll, wenn JMS als einzige Schnittstelle feststeht, also eher nicht der Rede wert.


----------

